# Sex joke



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

A man took his wife to the State Fair and one of the exhibits is that of breeding bulls. They went up to the first pen and there was a sign that said, "This bull mated 50 times last year."

The wife poked her husband in the ribs and said, "He mated 50 times last year."

They walked a little further and saw another pen with a sign that said, "This bull mated 120 times last year."

The wife hit her husband and said, "That's more than twice a week! You could learn a lot from him."

They walked further and a third pen had a bull with a sign saying, "This bull mated 365 times last year.

"The wife got really excited and said, "That's once a day. You could REALLY learn something from this one."

The husband looked at her and said, "Go up and ask him if it was with the same cow."

The husband's condition has been reduced from critical to stable and he should make a full recovery.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Good one!!!
yeh 365 per/year w/the same one!!! Cant see that happing.
That bull must have a lot of "friends".


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I like I like!!!!!! Thanx SB!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!!!! toooo funny..... :devil:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

......let's walk down and get 'm all. heh heh


----------

